# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] PLL EXITER FM 50 WATT CDM ELECTRONICS

## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Πωλειται PLL EXITER 50 Watt CDM ELECTRONICS
πληρης λειτουργικο χωρις κανενα θεμα, και με πολυ
καλη διαμορφωση.

Τιμη 250 ευρω.


pll 1.jpg

----------

